# Pics from NubLive in Roswell, GA



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

For anyone that's on some of the other forums I post on you're probably saying, "Is he going to post this on EVERY forum?!?!" The answer to that is... Yes, yes I am! 

I had a great time at the event and wanted to share some pics of the event and of my haul. I even scored a fifth of Gentleman Jack in the door prize drawings, if you're at the C4 Anniversary Herf this Wednesday the bottle will accompany me to the event to mingle with the local B/SOTL! :drinking:

I also got to hear Sam sing with the band and even recorded and and posted it up, check it out!

YouTube - Sam Leccia Rocks - Roswell, GA :dude:

And now for a few pics...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool Tim!!! I'm glad you posted them over here. You know I post over there but being a Mod limits my time I can spend on other forum and don't make it over there as much as I would like. Sam really knows how to have a freaking event, and he is one great guy!!! Looks like you had fun, and that hat is awesome!! Can't wait for his store to open!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Very cool Tim!!! I'm glad you posted them over here. You know I post over there but being a Mod limits my time I can spend on other forum and don't make it over there as much as I would like. Sam really knows how to have a freaking event, and he is one great guy!!! Looks like you had fun, and that hat is awesome!! Can't wait for his store to open!


Yes sir, he does a great event! Sam was very nice and chatted with us and just hung out with us enjoying some cigars.

I think we all had a blast and I met several other local BOTL that I'll likely herf with in the future.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, very cool I am looking forward to when he comes out by me.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That was way cool, looks like you had a very good time. Nice pick up on the items as well.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Very Cool, looks like you had a great time. That barber pole is sweet, let us know how it is when (if) you smoke it.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

MattB said:


> Very Cool, looks like you had a great time. That barber pole is sweet, let us know how it is when (if) you smoke it.


I've got these great smokes that I want to try but once they are torched, that's it! I guess that's what they are there for but I still struggle with smoking a cigar that will be next to impossible to replace. Sam mentioned the barber poles were limited to 3,000 cigars total.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

man that barber pole look amazing! 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

where's the love tim?????


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> where's the love tim?????


What love??? This love??????????????????????


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

wow what great stuff you picked up from Nub!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WTG, Timmy!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> What love??? This love??????????????????????


yea babyyyyyy!!!!!! Guess I need to get more active on puff...LOL!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Sam is a class act person.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Tim everytime I see these pics I get crazy excited to hit NubLive next weekend..


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> Tim everytime I see these pics I get crazy excited to hit NubLive next weekend..


It's a great event, I'm sure you'll have a blast! :smoke2:


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pics and nice score, can't wait till they come out So Cal again. Sam is a great guy.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very cool, love the barber pole. Can't seem to find a lot of them around?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Very cool, love the barber pole. Can't seem to find a lot of them around?


Only place you could get the barber poles was at the NubLive events. Part of the swag that they gave with a box purchase. They didn't even have any extras to hand out, they were pretty set on one barber pole per box.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice Tim.


----------

